# egg food



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I was reading that I should give the breeding couple egg food. I bought some yesterday but they are not wild about it. Is it alright to sprinkle on their other food soft foods such as rice. Also will using real egg do the same thing? My guys love scrambled eggs but I only give it to them occasionaly.


----------



## LaurulCat (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you serve any cooked grains like oatmeal, quinoa or multigrains? If so, you can stir some into the cooked grains. You can also sprinkle it on their fruits and veggies or incorporate it into a chop or birdie bread.

Providing a cooked grain gruel or a bean and rice cooked dish helps parents by providing a high protein and carbohydrate food in an easily eaten and digested form. I only provided egg food, which I mixed with my bean and rice cooked food, for the first four weeks of the new chick's life.

I did use eggs as my protein source when I was feeding up my parent birds before egg season and then through the breeding season as well. Otherwise, birds do not need a high protein diet and in reality it is hard on their kidneys if they get too much protein; especially meat based protein. I also make sure I use hard boiled eggs, never fried, as birds do not need the fats and oils of fried eggs. They also do not do well with cholesterol, so I tend to give them egg whites rather than whole eggs.


----------

